# [B]Windows or Mac????[/B]



## ryan09 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm wondering if you former windows users would go back to Windows. Do you think that Macs are the right way to go? Right now I am a windows user and I'm thinking about buying an imac. What do you think is better? i'm sick of fooling around with all of these stupid drivers!!!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll never go back to Windows, OS X does everything I need.

It's a win-win situation, since you can run Windows on your Mac if you need to for some reason. (Specialized app, games, etc)


----------



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

never

i had a pc for every computer all my life even bilding my own one for gamming then i got my hands on a old ibook cheap from a friend and loved it so much i soled it got a very expensive but grate macbook and will never go back to windows i even tryed out vista to see if that can win me back but i dont think i will ever leave mac as it just well works.

proxy


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Wha...?

Punctuation is your friend. And _ours_.


----------



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi,

Well, as you can see from my signature, I own an iMac G5 and a couple of PC's. I purchased the iMac because I needed a second computer, however I wanted a change from PC's. I believe I paid $1,299 for it at the local Apple store. I can honestly say I'll never buy another Apple computer again unless it is required. I just find the Windows interface more user-friendly. Plus you can do tons more with PC's that you could never do with a Mac.

~Simon


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

ryan09 said:


> I'm wondering if you former windows users would go back to Windows. Do you think that Macs are the right way to go? Right now I am a windows user and I'm thinking about buying an imac. What do you think is better? i'm sick of fooling around with all of these stupid drivers!!!


What are your applications?

What programs are you wanting to run?

For what results?

Is this purchase for fun and/or work?


----------



## gslrider (Apr 18, 2007)

I used to be a PC guy, but after using Macs, I've never thought about going back. I still have a PC for those rare times that I need to use it for. ie. someone sends me an exe file. Or I need to us a PC app.

Most things I need to do can be done on my Mac. I've found that for every 2 steps I do on my Mac, to do the same thing on my PC it takes about 4. OS X is so much more user friendly and intuitive than XP. And as for Vista? Can you say Mac OS X rip off? It's not all it's hyped up to be. It does look much nicer than XP, but you still run into the same issues as with XP.

When Leopard comes out (the next Mac OS), it'll be even better. And as someone else said, with the new Macs with the Intel processors, you can now run both Windows and Mac OS X on it. You now get the best of both worlds. Can a PC do that?


----------



## ryan09 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thankyou for all of your responses, it has helped me with my decision. I mostly run Microsoft office on my computer and just other small applications. Soon I'm going to be in college so I don't need a computer for gaming or anything like that. I just want a computer that'll run smoothly without many problems so my data doesn't get lost.


----------



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi,

So you're going to get a PC?

~Simon


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

dungeonguard said:


> Hi,
> 
> So you're going to get a PC?
> 
> ~Simon


And with your observation of his statement "I just want a computer that'll run smoothly without many problems so my data doesn't get lost", you came to that conclusion...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

ryan09 said:


> Thankyou for all of your responses, it has helped me with my decision. I mostly run Microsoft office on my computer and just other small applications. Soon I'm going to be in college so I don't need a computer for gaming or anything like that. I just want a computer that'll run smoothly without many problems so my data doesn't get lost.


Pickup Crossover Office and you can continue to run your Windows copy of Office on OS X.


----------



## KittyKomix (Apr 20, 2007)

Personally, I wanted to go back, but I think the reason because of that, is cause of the things I want to use it for (certain types of downloads, certain movie/audio files, other random features here and there that add up) and not having a pc around anymore at that time, it was frustrating. But Now I have a pc again, as well as my mac. So, I can use either or. I think it would be a good idea, to keep your pc around for those frustrating times when a mac just isnt compatable with something the rest of the world can do. Just my opinion though, no hatin' ^^;


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

KittyKomix said:


> Personally, I wanted to go back, but I think the reason because of that, is cause of the things I want to use it for (certain types of downloads, certain movie/audio files, other random features here and there that add up) and not having a pc around anymore at that time, it was frustrating. But Now I have a pc again, as well as my mac. So, I can use either or. I think it would be a good idea, to keep your pc around for those frustrating times when a mac just isnt compatable with something the rest of the world can do. Just my opinion though, no hatin' ^^;


Sounds like you were missing a few free browser plugins that would have changed that.

Next time tell us the site and maybe we can tell you the software you need.


----------

